

Hacker News Chicago meetup Tuesday (11/17) at 7pm - ccg

Chicago hackers: Please join us for the next Hacker News Chicago meetup on Tuesday, 11/17/2009, at 7:00pm at the Hophaus (646 N. Franklin, 312-280-8832, http://www.thehophaus.com/). Please join our mailing list (http://groups.google.com/group/hn-chicago) and follow us on twitter or identi.ca (@hnchicago) and let us know if we should expect you.
======
jakelumetta
Cool, but now I'm in a pickle. HN or Lean Startup Circle
(<http://www.meetup.com/Chicago-Lean-Startup-Circle>)?

I'm working on a side project <http://chicagotechcal.com> to help try and
coordinate events which hopefully will reduce overlaps. I hate missing awesome
events like a HN meetup.

~~~
ccg
Jake, I'm glad you did ChicagoTechCal. I've been meaning to do something like
that ever since we had Chicago Startup Weekend overlapping Flourish Conf, and
only a week after PyCon. I'm sorry about the overlap; Chicago has at least one
person going to interview at YC, and we wanted to have the meetup before he
leaves on Wednesday morning. We've already announced Tuesday night as the next
meetup, so we should probably leave it, but we'll check the calendar next time
to avoid an overlap.

~~~
jakelumetta
No problem. I know that it's hard to schedule a perfect date+time that works
for 40+ people. Thanks for taking the initiative with the HN meetup.

------
skmurphy
There is also a Chicago Lean Startup Circle on Nov 17 7pm at ITA, 200 South
Wacker, 15th floor ( <http://www.meetup.com/Chicago-Lean-Startup-Circle/> ).

See <http://leanstartup.pbworks.com/Meetups> for other Lean Startup meetups
and gatherings.

The LSC newsgroup <http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-circle>

~~~
jakelumetta
ha, you beat me to it.

------
ccg
I don't know if I should have emphasized this more in the original post, but
11/17 is _next_ Tuesday, not today. :) I wanted to give everybody a week's
notice to make plans.

~~~
iamelgringo
Congrats on getting the meetup going. I run the hackers and founders meetup in
silicon valley. I have a bunch of graphics like a logo, name tags and table
tents already made up if you're interested. Its open source meetup hosting.

Feel free to ping me iamelgringo @ googles email service.

------
brettyates
Thanks for organizing ccg and moving the date so I could be there (I am
leaving early Wed. morning for Mountain View). I apologize for the Lean
Startup Circle overlap.

I will be there with my laptop to demo my product and I'll be ready to answer
any questions you all think the YC team might ask.

------
tptacek
I'll be there. Funny sidenote: ChiSec is Wed, Nov 18 at Hop Haus as well ---
no RSVP required.

------
speby
Darn. Would love to go guys but I have business in Las Vegas next week...
seriously, it's for business.

------
code4ever
Sounds awesome, I will try and be there. Ravi

------
dschobel
Excellent, thanks for organizing Mr. CCG.

------
harper
I will be there.

------
od
Sounds good.

